# Horizontal wet vent - UPC



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Every diagram I've seen about horizontal wet venting shows the dry vent into a lav then the wet vent goes horizontally picks up other fixtures, and the toilet last. My question is....can I utilize horizontal wet venting without picking up the toilet? Like say if there was a beam with the toilet on one side and the rest of the bathroom on the other.
Thanks


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I only wet vent in an emergency.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Chris3topher271 said:


> Every diagram I've seen about horizontal wet venting shows the dry vent into a lav then the wet vent goes horizontally picks up other fixtures, and the toilet last. My question is....can I utilize horizontal wet venting without picking up the toilet? Like say if there was a beam with the toilet on one side and the rest of the bathroom on the other. Thanks


Sure can, nothing wrong with wet venting, it can save you a lot of time and material

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive never seen a beam go down the middle of a bathroom... dry vent the wc then


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You could wet vent tub/ shower with lav and individual vent WC

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I only wet vent in an emergency.


Why?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> I only wet vent in an emergency.


Separate stack for toilet lav and ac drain if on the same wall?? Sounds fun...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Flyout95, what kind of emergency would precipitate use of a wet vent in your experience? would a car accident do?


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

AKdaplumba said:


> Ive never seen a beam go down the middle of a bathroom...


 More of a theoretical question. I don't see anywhere in the code where it says you have to pick up the WC on the wet vent but all the diagrams show it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Chris3topher271 said:


> More of a theoretical question. I don't see anywhere in the code where it says you have to pick up the WC on the wet vent but all the diagrams show it.


That's where interpretation kicks in,

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> That's where interpretation kicks in,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Our code says no 3" traps on a wet vent - only emergency floor drains - but by rights I guess the toilet is only a two inch trap


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Our code says no 3" traps on a wet vent - only emergency floor drains - but by rights I guess the toilet is only a two inch trap


that's odd we don't even vent emergency floor drains


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Our code says no 3" traps on a wet vent - only emergency floor drains - but by rights I guess the toilet is only a two inch trap


It's not connected to the sewer system. Why would you vent it?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> It's not connected to the sewer system. Why would you vent it?


BC code allows emergency floor drains on a sewer system although a trap is required.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Here emergency drains are for overflow or slight drainage as in locker room of a ice rink. It is still a floor drain but needs no vent. IPC does not require it that is why floor drains in bathroom groups don't require a vent.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The only time I had an issue with an inspector over floor drains was when a flush valve was in a commercial building. Due to the fixture units involved he wouldn't accept the drain as an emergency type. So they had to be vented.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I was not arguing the fact if the floor drain needed venting or not . I was just throwing out simple knowledge about our B.C. Code to the brothers here . No fixture with a 3" trap can be tied into a wet vent .


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I might not be up to date .... Ive never heard of UPC allowing HORIZONTAL wet venting at all? vertical wet venting is permited though. Ok my code book is 2000 but thought it was still not legal


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

2010 is the latest code here....I'm suprised if a plumber doesnt understand wet venting...its part of the code...you get tested on it.....they seem to be pickier on the fixture units lately....



anyway a horizontal wet vent beats a horizontal dry vent...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I can't wet vent, I can't bid competitively. The toilet can be part of the system or not but it doesn't have to be. The IPC will allow two bath groups to be wet vented off a singe 1-1/2" vent.

Anybody here that doesn't understand wet venting should consider a career as an electrician.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> 2010 is the latest code here....I'm suprised if a plumber doesnt understand wet venting...its part of the code...you get tested on it.....they seem to be pickier on the fixture units lately....
> 
> 
> 
> anyway a horizontal wet vent beats a horizontal dry vent...












Don't be surprised. I once asked {3} plumbers what is the minimum size vent allowed by code and I got {3} different answers!....:laughing:....none of which was correct by the way.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't be surprised. I once asked {3} plumbers what is the minimum size vent allowed by code and I got {3} different answers!....:laughing:....none of which was correct by the way.


Min is 2" in Ma, I know IPC is 1 1/2

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Anybody know about UPC code ? Horizontal wet venting ? Been illegal for as long as I remeber Of course I know you guys do it all the time where they have differant code. but since I never do work outside my home state Ive never done it . I have of course vertical wet vented on a regular basis.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeffrey
Time to invest in a new (2013) CPC. Horizontal wet venting has been approved for the last two cycles. Next chance you get, have a conversation on the subject with an inspector.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, As you know there usualy are small changes and I am not up to date. Funny none of my co workers have ever brought this up. The last 4 years I been working industrial piping and some new hospitol jobs. No need talking to an inspector ,what I need is a code book apparently. Im going to get on that!


----------

